# Western Pennsylvania Kennel Association All Breed Show



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you wait closer to the date - about a week before, generally.... you can go on infodog.com and print off a "judging program". This will give you the times that the breeds are showing - so if you want to see goldens, you'll know what time to plan on.  

Generally - shows begin at 8AM.


----------

